# FR 249 Forever Grateful



## ARRANMAN35 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi,
Looking for info on FR 249 Forever Grateful, her grt, year and place of build,
her main machinery, and her recent trip to the River Forth.
Thanks in advance.

Archie.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Take a look here.
cheers.
http://www.astilleroszamakona.com/pdf/489-forever-ficha.pdf


----------



## ARRANMAN35 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi Shipmate 17,

Many thanks for the link it provides all the details.

Archie


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2005)

She was lengthened in 2004 to 63.97m


----------

